# New Milker



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Some of you may have heard the story of how my Boer doe slipped
her triplets six weeks early after a vaccination reaction.

I started milking this doe out to help with oxytocin release to aid in passing the placenta. That seems to have worked. In doing this I found this doe stands rock solid without kicking or squirming while you milk her. Which is very strange because she is wild as heck. I've only been milking her once a day and she doesn't produce like my Saanens, about one quart. I strained the milk and put it in the fridge and let it cool overnight. Yesterday I summoned the courage and took a swallow. Wow. Delicious. Not kidding. The milk tastes and has the consistancy of "half and half". Very rich. I'm going to try some ice cream to start and then revisit cheese making. That is if I don't drink it all myself. I'm going to keep my eye out for a decent bottle baby as well.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Just thought I would add that I discarded the first two days of milk. The milk is snow white. I'm not sure if she ever had true colostrum or not. I probably still shouldn't be drinking it, but I did. I'm not sick.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Being so early she probably didn't have much if any colostrum built. It won't make you sick though, just tastes nasty. People who have immune system problems, who have quit smoking after years, who do major body building, etc. use colostrum for the easily absorbable nutrition and to heal their body. 

I have a freind who runs a little cheese buisiness using Boer milk. She makes very nice products out of all that rich milk. Hmm, ice cream sounds good...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool that you have a doe that stands well with yummy milk. I agree the colostrum would not be bad for you it would just taste bad but this early I doubt she had any. The amount will also increase since again she was so early her supply had not fully come in yet.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Cool that you have a doe that stands well with yummy milk. I agree the colostrum would not be bad for you it would just taste bad but this early I doubt she had any. The amount will also increase since again she was so early her supply had not fully come in yet.


Will her milk stay high fat even if her production goes up?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im not sure about your question but there must be plenty fat in the milk for several months. Richard says he gets a good amount of cream at the top. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Boers are quite different than dairy breeds..... and are not usually tested for milk fat ect.....so I don't know.....they won't keep in milk as long ... but will give more milk each time they freshen to a certain point....

If she is a cross...boer/dairy... she will milk better ...and give more volume...each time she freshens....

That is wonderful she stands so well.... :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Boers are quite different than dairy breeds..... and are not usually tested for milk fat ect.....so I don't know.....they won't keep in milk as long ... but will give more milk each time they freshen to a certain point....If she is a cross...boer/dairy... she will milk better ...and give more volume...each time she freshens....That is wonderful she stands so well.... :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


She is a fullblood boer. She is still giving about a quart on a once a day milking. I can truthfully say the milk fat content is "high". It does not seperate either. This is a two teated doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is real good.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## iteach64 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for the information. I have a doe that is supose to be a boer cross. I wanted to try to milk her but I did not know if anyone milked any goats that were not dairy.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My daughter had a boar cross who she milks every season. She does not produce like our dairy ladies but she wanted her to earn her keep...Daisy is her baby..slip teat on one side..fish tale on the other lol...but she loves her.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Your boer doe should continue to have fatty milk further into her lactation. Their milk is rich rich rich, I've heard--probably part of why boer kids grow so well and so thick! They do tend to have shorter lactation curves but I've heard the flavor compared with that of nubians and nigerian dwarfs.


----------

